# Inner Ear



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Can a dog have Inner Ear problems?.... chico has been battling and allergy of some sorts.... last night he was walking like he was real dizzy and when he sits he kinda rocks back n' forth.......
symptoms;
scratching ears- to the point of bleeding/scabs.... but the ear canal looks clean...
eats well
still tries to play but just can't walk a straight line.... like he is REAL drunk...
(not that I know what REAL drunk would feel like.......tee-hee)
running nose
face looks a little 'puffy'

I thought I had him cleared up from his last 'bout of allergy but we went for a couple of walkies and now he is back to this...

his VET is open until Noon but getting in on a SAT is very hard to do but I am still going to call as soon as they open...

*update*
he has an appt at 9!!!! woo-hho


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm glad you got him in, so maybe he can get some relief. Please update us when you get home. Usually your gut is right & nobody knows better than mommy what's wrong with our little ones. Very well could be inner ear.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Poor little guy! I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Let us know what the vet says Jan! I hope its something simple like an inflamed inner ear causing his balance problems and not something scary like vestibular disease. Will be checking back this morning to make sure he's OK!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Chico's Bloodwork:
http://tinyurl.com/8trzkrk

chico's vet is not sure what is causing him to be dizzy.... ears are clean.... he eats, poops, pees very well. She sent me to the animal emergency hospital for bloodwork (Link Above).... the VET there says the bloodwork looks good, liver alittle high but may be because of the Metacam. Nothing is outrageously outta whack... he does have a fever (103.0)she asked if he has had steriods latley...he had a shot in August for his allergy...she asked about head trauma-not that I know of but then I am not home during the day  ... she talked of encephalitis and Meningitis. Gave me some antibiotics and said if this doens't work I may be looking at a neurologist for Chico(expensive)

Chico eats well, poops and pees well....... he wants to play but can't walk/run straight enough to fetch his bally....this came on suddenly(the dizziness). I'd say about 3 days ago.... He is himself, just acts dizzy....and shakes his head occasionally with scratching ears sometimes...

please keep Chico in your thoughts and prayers...... he is such a Trooper but I am scared to death for him....


----------



## pjknust (Oct 26, 2011)

could be an inner ear thing. I had a poodle that started tilting her head and wallking in circles. She was on kflex for over a month and it cleared up. 

pam in TX


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Jan, I am so sorry to hear of Chico's issues. It is quite possible that he has an inner ear issue which can cause all of what you are describing. Typically, an issue like that can be hard to determine by a straight forward exam, but if the antibiotics don't help him feel better I would suggest the neurologist to. Actually, I would ask for a set of xrays through your own vet on Chico's neck and skull before consulting with a neurologist. After your vet looks them over ,if no determination can be made as to what is going on, then take them with you for a neuro. consult. More than likely after a though exam the would want a CT or MRI and that can be VERY expensive. Of course I will keep you and Chico in my prayers.


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh, poor Chico! Hopefully the antibiotics will fix him up. You guys are in my thoughts!


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Chico isn't feeling well. 

Was he on any medications prior to these symptoms starting?


----------



## krbshappy71 (Oct 1, 2012)

Poor Chico! I hope he gets better soon and doesn't have to go through the expensive route.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

I hope Chico is doing better very soon. Sending good thoughts from Barney and me.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

BlueJax said:


> Sorry to hear that Chico isn't feeling well.
> 
> Was he on any medications prior to these symptoms starting?


The only meds Chico was on was Metacam.... I had stopped that medicine as soon as I saw him acting funny...


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I hope poor Chico feels better soon.  Gemma is having the same itchy scratchies in her ears that she makes herself bleed, but she's not dizzy.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Awe, poor Chico!! I agree with the x-rays Jan. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Jan, I did a quick search on the side effects of Metacam. The majority of what I found was stomach issues but there were some reports of neurological symptoms, fluid retention and intense itching. How long was he on the Metacam and does he seem better now that you have stopped it? I hope it is just a reaction to the med and that he gets better now. Please post an update when you are able.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

MiniGrace said:


> Jan, I did a quick search on the side effects of Metacam. The majority of what I found was stomach issues but there were some reports of neurological symptoms, fluid retention and intense itching. How long was he on the Metacam and does he seem better now that you have stopped it? I hope it is just a reaction to the med and that he gets better now. Please post an update when you are able.


He does seem abit better today... he actually walks pretty straight now but still rocks back n forth when seated-not as bad though. He has only been on the antibiotics yesterday and this morning but I already see a BIG difference in him. His face looked REAL puffy/swollen yesterday.... its not today........ I still think it is an infected sinus or ears(although his ears were spotless yesterday at the VET- TOOO clean if you ask me- like they are clogged or sumtin). 

I'll keep this post updated so others will learn.... hopefully noone will need it though....


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

jan896 said:


> He does seem abit better today... he actually walks pretty straight now but still rocks back n forth when seated-not as bad though. He has only been on the antibiotics yesterday and this morning but I already see a BIG difference in him. His face looked REAL puffy/swollen yesterday.... its not today........ I still think it is an infected sinus or ears(although his ears were spotless yesterday at the VET- TOOO clean if you ask me- like they are clogged or sumtin).
> 
> I'll keep this post updated so others will learn.... hopefully noone will need it though....


I am glad to hear he is doing better today!


----------

